# leaving my pooches for a year



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. You have some handsome boys there. I'll bet you will get an amazing greeting when you are reunited with your pups. They will remember you.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

GOOD LUCK AND G-D BLESS YOU!!!!! I will pray for your safe return and Thank you for keeping us safe!!!
Laura


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love your pictures....they're always so beautiful!!!

I feel so sad for you ....having to leave your babies for a year. Make sure you take a video of your reunion upon your return.

Be safe........


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think picture #7 is what your pup thinks about you leaving them for the year. Stay safe...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My fiance says he wants to go up there and go fishing with you guys!! LOL

He was on a 9 month deployment last year and missed our dogs terribly, so I totally sympathize.. it's so hard on the service member that is gone as well as the family left behind. Stay safe and I hope it passes by quick!


This is what you have to look forward to when you reunite with your furries again!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

God speed and thank you for your service. Hope you get home soon.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

THANK YOU for your service!
Your fur babies will be patiently waiting to reunite with you.
God Bless!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so beautiful! It must be very, very hard to leave them for so long, but they will definitely remember you and celebrate your reunion.

Thank you for serving the country.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

They are truly 2 beautiful creatures!! Thank you for your service to our country ,,, it is so very much appreciated. Your reunion with your pups will be awesome, you should send videos home so they can still see you and hear you. God Speed and Be Safe.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you going to Korea?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for serving and protecting us all. I'm sorry you have to leave that beautiful place and your pups. Be safe on your deployment, and I hope the year passes quickly so you can come home and be with them.


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

Ah Yes it is Korea, I am looking forward to it as it will be something new, but I will miss my boys. And yes Alaska will be missed as well, We all love it here. SheetSM have you been stationed there as well? Luckily I know 6 Coworkers that are going there with me so it will be good to work with them all again.


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> My fiance says he wants to go up there and go fishing with you guys!! LOL
> 
> He was on a 9 month deployment last year and missed our dogs terribly, so I totally sympathize.. it's so hard on the service member that is gone as well as the family left behind. Stay safe and I hope it passes by quick!
> 
> ...


 
Awesome video Thanks for sharing that, beautiful pups you have, i can tell they really missed him because the one jumped in his arms......All the goldens I have had did not like being picked up, So I can tell that they love him. Yes the fishing experience up here is great, you guys have to do that at least once, all the military installations here have great condos and camping areas for rent and light on the pocket book which is another bonus! Would love to go fishing with your fiancee, too bad my time is now very short here.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

good luck with your deployment- stay safe.

kuddos to you for not getting rid of your dogs while you are away. when my DH was in the marine corps i was so amazed by how many folks would post on CL and other for sale sites that they are deploying or pcs'ing and have to re home their fur kids. it just breaks my heart to see that. it happens way too much around here =(

anyhow those are some really great photos! i loved all the fishing ones. your boys are very handsome and it looks like they are living a great life with you.

hope your time over there goes by very fast!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your pics and dogs are beautiful. Stay safe and I hope the year goes by quickly for you and yours.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for serving! Be safe! Your pups will remember you! My hubs has deployed twice for 15 months and 12 months, our chihuahua/terrier knew exactly who he was when he returned! He was super excited. And i agree with Enzo's mom! SO thankful you aren't giving up your dogs. So many people give up their pets when they move or deploy and it's so heartbreaking to see all of the ads on CL. Our dog went with us when we lived in Hawaii, and if we get stationed overseas, both dogs will be going!
Anyway - WONDERFUL pics. Can i ask what kind of camera you have?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for your service. You are in my prayers. I am so sorry you must leave your pups. What gorgeous photos!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

its so hard to leave your babies..but the reunions are amazing...^as seen before lol. Good luck! Thanks for what you're doing! Stay safe!!


----------



## cpaul (Mar 31, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for your service and sacrifice. Your dogs will certainly remember you, and it will be a fantastic reunion.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I was at Kunsan--wolfpack--best year that I would never want to re-live. With all of the activity there a year flies by--though "suckin' rubber" (gas mask for the non-military) for 8 hrs sucks!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for your service and best of luck to you on your journey! How wonderful that your dogs will get to see Europe! They are gorgeous and will be so happy to see you again.


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

xSLZx said:


> Thank you for serving! Be safe! Your pups will remember you! My hubs has deployed twice for 15 months and 12 months, our chihuahua/terrier knew exactly who he was when he returned! He was super excited. And i agree with Enzo's mom! SO thankful you aren't giving up your dogs. So many people give up their pets when they move or deploy and it's so heartbreaking to see all of the ads on CL. Our dog went with us when we lived in Hawaii, and if we get stationed overseas, both dogs will be going!
> Anyway - WONDERFUL pics. Can i ask what kind of camera you have?


 
Yes I would never give up my dogs. I see that all the time as well but some folks get in finacial straps and do not have the choice, I feel for them but giving up my dogs is something I would not do..... I have a Nikkon D3000, but those pictures are a mismash of various camera's most are from the nikkon, still learning how to use it correctly, heck it may take me another year or so to be completely comfortable with it, there is alot more to taking pictures then just point and shoot, still have yet to take a good one on full manual..LOL, I like it though but I may get a better one when I get the hang of this one.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Great pics! I can tell those two dogs are best friends! Thank you for your service for our country! God Bless!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

My husband is due to report to Camp Humphrey's on March 10th. He too will be missing his Golden. 

You will be stationed in Europe afterwards? We were stationed in Germany for 8 years. Loved it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, I have really enjoyed seeing your life there in Alaska through them.

I am so sorry to hear you are having to be away from your dogs, your loved ones, and friends. I hope this year will pass by quickly and you will return safely. 

Thank you for your service, dedication and the sacrifice you and your family have to make to ensure the safety of others.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for your service. It's people like you and the others, who are willing to make such HUGE sacrifices, that keep us free and makes the world a safer place for all!

Wishing you and your family a safe, healthy New Year.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sad that you have to leave them for so long! Please be safe and know that we will miss your amazing photos and your pretty dogs while you are away. I look forward to hearing from you upon your return - don't forget about us!


----------

